# GT-R the IT car?



## CarbonDiscs (Jan 22, 2010)

Hey guys, long time lurker now turned poster  if all goes well should be placing an order for a Premium Edition storm White GT-R sometime next week. 

Anyway, attended a few events over the weekend and spoke to a few owners and what struck me was the amount of owners who work in the I.T. Ran a search on the forum and couldnt find anything which would include the R35 but whats the deal? How many of you work in I.T? And does this mark it out as the clever persons sportscar?

(p.s. Sorry if this question has been asked before and hope it isnt a :repost:, couldnt find it in the searches)

P.P.S. Im a graphic designer!


----------



## Lindsay Mac (Apr 12, 2008)

Wonder if there are any Hairdressers ............:runaway:

I guess it could go to another vote


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Do i count as a IT guy....i mean i know how to switch the computer on and how to use google:chuckle:


----------



## CarbonDiscs (Jan 22, 2010)

Haha! If it was that simply we would all be Bill Gates  Interesting results so far, really expected to see it go the other way!!


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

Work in IT and love the car for its Tech - but love it more for its "Skyline" Rep and what it stands for - a car for the person that bucks the trend and dares to be different.

Kp


----------



## CJay (Mar 23, 2008)

kpkpkp said:


> Work in IT and love the car for its Tech - *but love it more for its "Skyline" Rep and what it stands for - a car for the person that bucks the trend and dares to be different.*
> Kp


Agree with last bit :chuckle:

We Are Traitors :bowdown1: States the case Nicley, I still think Nissan should of used this on TV Adverts :thumbsup:

CJ


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Used to work in IT - does that count?


----------



## R34Nismo (Oct 3, 2002)

There seems to be a miss match really, there are a lot of people who "work" in IT who have these cars, however most I find are at the "IT Reseller" Exec Level Management ( MD typically )

Speaking to a lot of them their reply to "so why the 35 then" , most answers were well the 34 wasnt the car for me but the 35 is, or well its reputation against a porsche is good and its cheaper.

Seemingly most don't know much beyond that when asked a few probing questions about why, but its good enough for them.

But then thats why the club exists so people can know more about the wagon they have bought.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

I had to take my mam to hospital a few days ago (dog bite) and seen a new GTR parked in the reserved "doctors" space. So not I.T.


----------



## Lindsay Mac (Apr 12, 2008)

From what I see there are more "Rig Pigs" with R35s than IT specialists!


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

R34Nismo said:


> There seems to be a miss match really, there are a lot of people who "work" in IT who have these cars, however most I find are at the "IT Reseller" Exec Level Management ( MD typically )
> 
> Speaking to a lot of them their reply to "so why the 35 then" , most answers were well the 34 wasnt the car for me but the 35 is, or well its reputation against a porsche is good and its cheaper.
> 
> ...


I know 4 IT people with one, one is a sales person (a very good one), one is a teccy, my pal and I fall into MD/Director category above - make that 5 (Robbie J) works for an IT company as well.

I would have had an R34 if I could have had one as a company car but I could not get a new one. Then I got 911 and then Nissan brought out the R35 and I saved some money and got some credit = GTR on the drive (well in the garage at the mo)


My reason for buying it was pure and simple - I always wanted a Skyline and no matter what Nissan call it - it's a Skyline - which makes it awesome to drive, a brand shrouded in mystery and exclusivity (don't get that with Pork) and my reasons above.

I think it is more the "it" car than the IT car at the moment.

Kp


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Lindsay Mac said:


> From what I see there are more "Rig Pigs" with R35s than IT specialists!


That's definitely my limited experience. 

I'm looking back and wishing my careers adviser at school had mentioned it as an option


----------



## Lindsay Mac (Apr 12, 2008)

misters3 said:


> That's definitely my limited experience.
> 
> I'm looking back and wishing my careers adviser at school had mentioned it as an option



:chuckle:


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Lindsay Mac said:


> :chuckle:


How's tricks big chap?

Was talking to another rig pig (Need4Speed) and he mentioned a wee meet with drive in March.

I've got to take my car back to Audio Advice in March for the boss to come over from Belfast with an RTA, and tune it once the speakers bed in, so thought we could meet there. Anybody interested in audio, parking sensors fitting, etc could talk to the boys there about what they can do for GT-Rs (there is nothing they don't know about the audio/electrics in one having slaved on my car for weeks). They also do detailing World meets there, so could maybe tie in with that. And then go for a wee drive somewhere?

Anyway hope you're well


----------



## Lindsay Mac (Apr 12, 2008)

Sent you a PM


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

Sure I work with IT - but don't have an R35 


I think this one is worth a poll


----------



## Snowgasm (Sep 10, 2004)

Well, I must be doing something wrong. I am working in IT and definitely do not earn enough to buy a R35 in any foreseeable future.

Does IT pay that much in the UK? (guess I'll have to move soon )


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Lindsay Mac said:


> Sent you a PM


Cleared out my inbox - sorry!


----------



## GTR ally (May 19, 2008)

Lindsay Mac said:


> From what I see there are more "Rig Pigs" with R35s than IT specialists!


There seems to be a few around. I finally got back from the Black Sea yesterday and flew into Edinburgh. I finally got my car picked up and drove it home. About time too!

Ally


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

GTR ally said:


> There seems to be a few around. I finally got back from the Black Sea yesterday and flew into Edinburgh. I finally got my car picked up and drove it home. About time too!
> 
> Ally


Do semi retired Rig Pigs count or just you full time folks. PS my next few trips will be Nigeria, Angola and Libya in that orderuke: Seems to get to go to nice places you need to be a tuner eh Ben?


----------



## R35Bren (Apr 4, 2008)

IT contractor!


----------



## londongtr (Dec 8, 2009)

yep - Sales Director in IT here, blew my bonus 3 days ago on this beast now sitting in my driveway, i sometimes go outside and admire it lol


----------



## Snowgasm (Sep 10, 2004)

Guess I will have to negotiate some more on the bonus part........ :-(


----------



## apc (Oct 12, 2009)

CarbonDiscs said:


> Hey guys, long time lurker now turned poster  if all goes well should be placing an order for a Premium Edition storm White GT-R sometime next week.
> 
> Anyway, attended a few events over the weekend and spoke to a few owners and what struck me was the amount of owners who work in the I.T. Ran a search on the forum and couldnt find anything which would include the R35 but whats the deal? How many of you work in I.T? And does this mark it out as the clever persons sportscar?
> 
> ...


I have operated IT businesses - computers, networks, Internet - for 35 years, and my home is very high-tech, fully networked etc, so I guess the R35 is a logical extension, although that wasn't a factor in my decision to order one.


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm in IT, I got an R35 because of its value for money and tune-ability, when I first got it we were in a resession so driving a Ferrari seemed a little ostentatious.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Derivatives trader here, i work with computers though, does that count?


----------



## hambroski (Sep 14, 2009)

Forestry - I've got a blackberry (does that count?)


----------



## Kamae (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm slightly offended by the original post suggesting that being popular with IT workers makes the car the intelligent persons choice!

I don't work in IT, but I employ an IT company to service our computer systems. And I wouldn't trust them to choose a toilet seat - let alone a supercar!

I know there are good and bad in all industries and professions - but from my experience IT has no monopoly on intelligence - for the stereotype is quite the opposite.

For the record I'm a company director with Master degree qualifications working in the design sector. (And I drive a GTR because it's the best driver's car that I can use everyday for work and family - period)


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Kamae said:


> I'm slightly offended by the original post suggesting that being popular with IT workers makes the car the intelligent persons choice!
> 
> I don't work in IT, but I employ an IT company to service our computer systems. And I wouldn't trust them to choose a toilet seat - let alone a supercar!
> 
> ...


Youre in the wrong job, if the original post offends you perhaps you should have been a politician for only a politician could be that politically correct, and the fact that you think IT extends only as far as the monkeys that support computer system is laughable, where did you get your masters degree, online?!

In case you hadn’t noticed, IT is the driving force for just about every modern day application that directly affects the way we live work and learn, youre right, there are good and bad in all professions just as there are people who mistakenly comment on the wrong forum, next time try *Boris-Johnson.com Forum - All Discussions*

For the record, screw you! :chairshot


----------



## apc (Oct 12, 2009)

Kamae said:


> I'm slightly offended by the original post suggesting that being popular with IT workers makes the car the intelligent persons choice!


Come on.

I am certain the OP was not intending in any way to link IT/R35 with intelligence, but rather that IT oriented people may have an affinity for this high-tech cars.

Like I said before - I have been in IT for 35 years but it was not a factor in choosing this car, and neither do I imply that I am more intelligent than others.

Interesting according to the poll that 45% of GT-R owners are in IT though.


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Here Here...


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Could IT simply be that IT people spend far too long on the web and various geek forums searching for girls and GT-R's where as the rest of us dont get the same buzz looking at pixels but prefer the real thing:chuckle:


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

johnhanton57 said:


> Could IT simply be that IT people spend far too long on the web and various geek forums searching for girls and GT-R's where as the rest of us dont get the same buzz looking at pixels but prefer the real thing:chuckle:


and your point is... :lamer:


----------



## apc (Oct 12, 2009)

johnhanton57 said:


> Could IT simply be that IT people spend far too long on the web and various geek forums searching for girls and GT-R's where as the rest of us dont get the same buzz looking at pixels but prefer the real thing:chuckle:


You've lost me there 

Not all IT people are "geeks" and "nerds".


----------



## Kamae (Jun 15, 2009)

Interesting (and somewhat agressive!?) response to my post, guys - I was simply pointing out that being popular with people who work in IT does not make the GTR the choice of the intelligent. I would prefer that the coincidence of IT popularity is not linked to IQs.


----------



## apc (Oct 12, 2009)

Kamae said:


> I would prefer that the coincidence of IT popularity is not linked to IQs.


I don't think anyone suggested that it did - except you


----------



## Kamae (Jun 15, 2009)

apc said:


> I don't think anyone suggested that it did - except you


OP....
"How many of you work in I.T? And does this mark it out as the clever persons sportscar?"

Well I guess you don't qualify as a clever person if the wording of original post eluded you before you chose to post your comment. You don't work in IT do you???

:chuckle:


----------



## apc (Oct 12, 2009)

Well by "clever persons sports car" I read it more as _knowledgable_ persons sports car.

No I don't work in IT, I own my own IT companies.

I guess that makes me a company director - just like you


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

apc said:


> You've lost me there
> 
> Not all IT people are "geeks" and "nerds".


But they have been known to be defensive......


----------



## Kamae (Jun 15, 2009)

APC,
I don't want to get into semantics, but clever and knowledgeable are not the same thing and that is my point entirely!

I don't want to upset or offend anyone, but the OP suggested a link between IT and intelligence that is misplaced - IT workers don't have any monopoly on grey matter. You can argue with points you think I've made all you like, but this is all I wanted to say and I don't intend to keep coming back here to repeat it or defend myself.

Enjoy the rest of the thread, mate.


----------



## apc (Oct 12, 2009)

Kamae said:


> APC,
> Enjoy the rest of the thread, mate.


Lost interest anyway - I was only supporting the OP - I personally really don't care about such trivialities.


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

This poll will give skewed results of course, because you are far more likely to vote in it if you work in IT than if you don't.


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

but we do know that out of the 201 people who came onto the forum to say they own a GT-R . 35 of them work in IT..........so 17%. I wonder what percentage of the population work in IT..........if it's around 17% then no correlation.

How many Rig Pigs own GT-R's?? someone want to start a vote???:blahblah::blahblah:


----------



## E5.UNICORN (Jul 17, 2009)

I find alot of the people i speak to in IT very boreing and not much to say when spoken. very suprised as neraly 1/2 the people voting work in IT. Not a good look for the GTR :lamer:


----------



## apc (Oct 12, 2009)

E5.UNICORN said:


> I find alot of the people i speak to in IT very boreing and not much to say when spoken. very suprised as neraly 1/2 the people voting work in IT. Not a good look for the GTR :lamer:


:blahblah:

That is very stereotypical.

Not all IT people are nerds and geeks.


----------



## E5.UNICORN (Jul 17, 2009)

must be all the ones in Norwich then.


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

CarbonDiscs said:


> And does this mark it out as the clever persons sportscar?


:chuckle:


----------



## gcatz (Mar 6, 2005)

I work in IT for a fund manager coding trading systems etc for them, I take delivery today (fingers crossed)


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm a techy software engineer, 30 years man and boy. Hardest game in the world! Used to run a development department, but quickly realised that management is for lazy bastards. Got bored, and went back to actually being of some use!


----------



## apc (Oct 12, 2009)

gcatz said:


> I work in IT for a fund manager coding trading systems etc for them, I take delivery today (fingers crossed)


Have you got a trading system that works?


----------



## ehnus (Feb 22, 2010)

I work in IT for a bank in Cheshire... I sometimes see a grey R35 parked up in the carpark 

I'm the only other Skyline owner here though as far as I can see....


----------



## gcatz (Mar 6, 2005)

apc said:


> Have you got a trading system that works?


We do indeed, thankfully! must be doing something right.. i've worked in many institutions.. seen a lot of good and bad in my past in the industry so worked out what works as it were

BTW got the GT-R yesterday :squintdan very pleased!


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Not in IT, but I'm an engineer as in a "real engineer". Not a photocopier engineer, not a vending machine machine engineer and not someone who says, "sorry mate, the boards gone, I'll have to order you one". 

I know there's not many of us left but, given the choice, I'd do the same again.


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

So, is "IT" being used now as a blanket term for anyone who works on computers ?

Because as a computer programmer I find it annoying when people say "oh, so you work in IT?"...


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Add another 'T' to the question and i'd have to agree


----------



## Mustafa (Jan 20, 2011)

CarbonDiscs said:


> Hey guys, long time lurker now turned poster  if all goes well should be placing an order for a Premium Edition storm White GT-R sometime next week.
> 
> Anyway, attended a few events over the weekend and spoke to a few owners and what struck me was the amount of owners who work in the I.T. Ran a search on the forum and couldnt find anything which would include the R35 but whats the deal? How many of you work in I.T? And does this mark it out as the clever persons sportscar?
> 
> ...


OP, I GOT interested in this car a year ago after seeing 3x I.T engineers own this beast.


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> I'm a techy software engineer, 30 years man and boy. Hardest game in the world! Used to run a development department, but quickly realised that management is for lazy bastards. Got bored, and went back to actually being of some use!


Ye I think we can decode that by saying that you failed as the organ grinder so went back to being the monkey lol :wavey:


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

GTRSTAR said:


> Ye I think we can decode that by saying that you failed as the organ grinder so went back to being the monkey lol :wavey:


Doubtful, you can only really fail as the organ griner by touching up one of the employees or consistently coming into work hammered. skilled jobs on the other hand... :wavey:


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

mifn21 said:


> Doubtful, you can only really fail as the organ griner by touching up one of the employees or consistently coming into work hammered. skilled jobs on the other hand... :wavey:


Skilled jobs are just another way of saying "I sacrificed a high income to persue something that I'm passionate about instead" lol :sadwavey:


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Or it could a case of seeing what management material is and in no way wanting to be associated with it... It beggars belief how some of them got there


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Kamae said:


> I'm slightly offended by the original post suggesting that being popular with IT workers makes the car the intelligent persons choice!
> 
> I don't work in IT, but I employ an IT company to service our computer systems. And I wouldn't trust them to choose a toilet seat - let alone a supercar!
> 
> ...


Do you need a new IT company haha always happy to help?

Director of IT company here by the way. According to Nissan's own research and market analysis (including all owners not just the few on the forum) the GT-R R35 owner is...mid to late 30's, has disposable income and and interest in technology and is likely to work it an IT related field.


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

Marky_GTSt said:


> So, is "IT" being used now as a blanket term for anyone who works on computers ?
> 
> Because as a computer programmer I find it annoying when people say "oh, so you work in IT?"...


Yes IT is a blanket term for all areas, quite sad that annoys you.


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

Well i m glad i dont fit into basically any of that, aside from being into my Tech.....

mid thirties? not yet.....age still starts with a 2....get in lol.

Disposable income? not anymore ; )

Work in IT? thank fcuk no.......

j.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Well I sort of work in IT although for focussed towards database development. I am not "exec level" though


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

I do IT but, not full time. It's really is an IT car as everything is computer in this car.


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

I think its an IT car because in "IT" your forced to do your reading/analysis and answer questions like, "will it work?" and if so how well will it perform. Looking at technical specifications and making comparisons is an everyday thing. We are forced to look at how things work and thus get better at looking at the hard facts. 

When comparing the GT-R to other super cars its an obvious choice for us.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Well the term "IT" has been generalised too much these days. Although as a geek and petrolhead I guess the GTR is a natural choice


----------

